# thegamerdepot took down gateway carts



## dnuch (Apr 19, 2015)

http://www.thegamerdepot.com/buy-ga...3ds-flashcart-supports-all-3ds-rom-p-167.html

I have also been emailing them this entire weekend about my product I ordered 3 weeks ago.  Until this week, their email "[email protected]" displays "mailbox is full: retry timeout exceeded" errors - so I am unable to contact them now.  Their tracking number is also not updating - should I be worried that I haven't received it yet? I live in California (where they are supposedly located).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 19, 2015)

A lot of things about that site concern me. It is almost less professional than most Chinese merchants out there, and the grammar use and otherwise to me implies that they are actually lying about where they're shipping from. I'd almost put money on them shipping out of China, in which case, you'll likely see your item in the next week or so. If it doesn't arrive within the next week, do what you can to get your money back. If you paid by credit card, do a charge back. If you paid any other way, just contact your bank or whoever to get the refund you deserve.

Edit: They are definitely a fake retailer, or at the least, they're lying about a lot of things. They managed to forget to remove something while copying and pasting their entire site, apparently rather poorly. That thing? They left http://dsflashcart.com/ on their disclaimer page. You definitely ordered from the wrong shop.


----------

